# Best guide in the Fla Panhandle Tarpon Fishing



## teambrayfishing (Feb 7, 2012)

Looking for a really good guide for tarpon fishing this year. Capt Keith Grimes out of the cape san blas area said he wasnt fishing north fla this year. His website is tarpontarpontarpon.com...Anyone else know of anyone better or have any experience with anyone else. This is my first tarpon trip and want to make it a success. 

Thanks


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 7, 2012)

Robinson Brothers out of Apalachicola.

flaredfish.com


----------



## Turk (Feb 7, 2012)

X2!!


----------



## england9 (Feb 8, 2012)

Justin Leake. He's out of Panama City. Phone 850-258-7780. www.panamacityinshore.com    Search his name on here and you will find some awesome reviews. I live here and its who I'd go with.


----------



## Captain Terry (Feb 8, 2012)

If your going to the Panhandle Robinson Brothers is a bit pricey a real good guide around Carrabelle is Adam Hudson 850-566-5599 tell him that Capt. Terry Caruthers gave you the info and he'll treat you right. He's a great Capt., whether you fly or reel fish he does both Good Luck!


----------



## cmk07c (Feb 29, 2012)

*No brainer there...*



Dustin Pate said:


> Robinson Brothers out of Apalachicola.
> 
> flaredfish.com



x2 These guys will put you on the fish. I've fished with them a few times. Its been years though.


----------



## FOLES55 (Mar 2, 2012)

capt j. leake is top notch!


----------



## biggabuck (Mar 6, 2012)

go with Capt Justin Leake!! Cant go wrong with him


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Mar 13, 2012)

Second the recommendation on Justin, great gut to fish with. We went out on a 8 hr trip with him and it was great. Going to book a trip with him again this summer.


----------

